# Solar panel installation on Spanish clay tile roof - floating tile hook vs comp out?



## jplee3 (8 mo ago)

Hi all,

I'm in a bit of dilemma trying to figure out which way to go (and company to go with) for a solar panel install. I've gotten close to a dozen quotes/opinions from solar installers and roofers. Only two of those contractors have suggested the tile hook method. The rest have all been adamant that comp out inlay is the best way to do it. My own roofer, who did an underlayment & membrane repair for the prior owners a couple years ago AND replaced a bunch of broken Spanish clay tiles, even advised that I should just do a comp out. 

It seems there are very obviously two camps and drastically different opinions on either method - I've heard some pros and cons to both. 

At the end of the day, I just don't want for there to be any leaks in the roof!


What would you guys suggest in this case?


----------

